# Foot/End notes in iBooks app



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I just discovered that in the iBooks app, you can tap on the footnote number in a book and it will take you to the note, then tapping of the number again will take you back to the text you were reading. That’s lot less trouble than running the cursor around with the K2 joystick.

Cool. Score one for touch screens.


Mike


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Yep, I also love how much easier it is to make notes and highlights on the touchscreen than on kindle.


----------

